

Dear Google, I like the Old 'Google maps' better - rikkitkkitumbo
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=202507363158809892865.000465f4b82d61eaeda9b&dg=feature

======
a3n
Ironically, google maps has pushed me full circle around the web and back to
mapquest.

The only problem I have with the new google maps, and with mapquest, is that
they aren't the recently departed google maps.

------
jjgreen
What, the Google maps where street-view actually worked? Don't be so old-
fashioned gramps!

------
sp332
What's an MSID, and why doesn't it work in the new Google maps?

